# Shingle vs Metal



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm statrting to put together material list and pricing for a log home I will be building and I am looking for good vs bad of shingle vs standing seam.
Wife wants metal because of "pretty colors" but I told her shingle is more practical.
I'll give her the color point, but my concern is durability.
1. House will be in open area so the sun will be blazing. I can't see the color finish holding up for 20 years.
2. Wind is a concern. There are tornados and hurricanes that pass through the area now and then. It seems that if wind got under metal it would peel the whole roof off, where as shingles maybe sections here and there.
3. Hail. If hail hits metal it is pretty much done??? or would insurance company say "still intact no leaks nothing wrong with it".

I figure if anybody knows, it will be you guys that have to deal with storm damage on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## TGravy (May 25, 2010)

*Metal vs Shingles*

If attached correctly both would be replaced by a good insurance policy, after 70 mph winds or greater. A 25 yr pro rated shingle might last 17 yrs, the metal is renewable. If hail is the issue, once again both would be replaced with a good policy. Hope this help a little.


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the standing seam will hold up to high winds far better than any shingle. Standing Seam should be hemmed at the eve. If the drip edge is installed properly there is no way for the wind to get under it. As far as hail damage, spend a little extra ad get 26ga. or even 24ga. Make sure you research differant metal companies and look at their paint warrenties before buying.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess that's : Wife........2
TimNJ.....0
:laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Friend of mine that does standing also hems it at the eve look nice and no way for wind to get under. Pesonally if I could afford it I would go with the metal cheaper of the long haul. 

Suppose this makes wife 3 TimNJ 0, might as well just give into her.:laughing:


----------



## Bigfootroofing (Aug 5, 2011)

If you don't mind paying extra I would definitely go with either 24 or 26 gauge standing seam.. Theres not much better you can put on for a home.. Also if your worried about metal color fading, I would just make sure you get a Kynar 500 finish.. It fades less.. Besides.. asphalt shingles get algae stains after just a few years so you would be losing your color anyway.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Randy Bush said:


> Suppose this makes wife 3 TimNJ 0, might as well just give into her.:laughing:


I think you're right.
I got the design and floor plan. There was no negotiating on that.
Maybe I can get a color brochure and remove all the "girly" colors:whistling and then show them to her:laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Bigfootroofing said:


> If you don't mind paying extra I would definitely go with either 24 or 26 gauge standing seam.. get a Kynar 500 finish.. It fades less


Thanks:thumbsup: This is the kind of technical stuff I need to know to make sure my $ numbers are right.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

ExtremePride said:


> I think the standing seam will hold up to high winds far better than any shingle. Standing Seam should be hemmed at the eve. If the drip edge is installed properly there is no way for the wind to get under it. As far as hail damage, spend a little extra ad get 26ga. or even 24ga. Make sure you research differant metal companies and look at their paint warrenties before buying.


You ever see 140 mph winds in Kansas, other than a tornado? We had 120 sustained for 8 hours, it just pulls everything together. Pulls the metal and nails together. One reason for no overhang on a shingle roof, plastic cement on top of the eave metal.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

@ TimNJ

1) the color - metal roof finish is a very high-quality products, and should last much longer than 20 years. Drexels warranties their paint for 35 years. If you go for aluminum, that makes it a pretty much Lifetime roof!

Of course there will be slight fading, but it will be even and unnoticeable.

2) Durability - metal will hold up to most Florida-style hurricanes, while shingles will fly off like paper planes.

3) Cool Roof. You said sun is blazing on your roof - the metal will reflect about 70% of the heat, while shingles will retain it.

In the winter, shingles won't help you because the ice will embed itself into granules, and you won't get any "hypothetical" heat retention... i mean when it is 10 degrees out, there is no heat to retain.

Also the ice dams. Metal will shed ice and snow, while on shingles, ice dams will grow like mushrooms after rain.

The only concern is the price - so you need to make that choice.

PS - your home will look amazing with green metal roof on it!

Here is example:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Some of the cons of painted metal,

The big manufactures who have been it it for awhile and provide to the commercial market generaly only warrant the Kynar 500 finish for 20 yrs.
After a certain period of time I would imagine one would need to refinsh the metal. Wonder what that would cost?
The residential market gives lifetime warranty's for the same paint finish. The same manufactures use to give much less, and some use to prorate.

Ive actualy come to believe that steel provides a better adhesion then aluminum for paint.

With the wind and standing seam, its not just the eave that gets the wind its the whole assembly. Many panels have been tested for specific wind ratings, but it also has to be a certain substrate with a specific clip and fastener spacing.

Hail may actualy fracture the paint and later chip and peel off.
The metal itself will still be solid though.

I just dont buy into the manufacturer marketing of metal anymore. Ive seen what happens. Its durable though. If if done well it should last awhile

If I was to put metal on my own home, it would be a natural finish metal product. Nothing to fade and be repainted,


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

cor 10 standing seam. Never needs refinished and wont fade.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

1985gt said:


> cor 10 standing seam. Never needs refinished and wont fade.


Or copper............


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Galvalume :clap:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

seeyou said:


> Or copper............


:laughing:That would be nice, but unfortunately my PowerBall ticket wasn't the winner Wed. night.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

red_cedar said:


> Hail may actualy fracture the paint and later chip and peel off.
> The metal itself will still be solid though.
> 
> 
> ...



If it fractured the paint, others have posted it would be covered under insurance, I hope.


Natural metal won't cut it with wife's choice of "pretty colors":laughing:


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Metal roofing, as with any trade, has different levels of quality in both materials and installation.

Your post says standing seam. If you are not sure what the differences in metal panel roofs are, do a little homework and understand what a true standing seam roof is. Do a little more research and find out about differences in metal type, gauge and coating. In most areas a quality standing seam roof will likely cost a good bit more than even a high end asphalt composition shingle.

If you decide metal is what you want I strongly recommend you confirm the ability of the roofer to provide a quality installation. 

Color not withstanding, a quality metal roof installation can provide protection for a _very_ long time.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

There is a green standing seam metal roof on top of a Westin Hotel and Apartments in downtown Providence, RI. That building is about 30 stories high, give or take. I don't think they will send roofers up there to paint the roof. It has Kynar paint and will last a long time. The only real problem I've seen with metal roofs - either cheap steel rusts through the paint or cheap acrylic paint comes off. This is your 26-29 ga steel in either snap-lock with exposed fasteners or corrugated exposed fasteners roof (v5 crimp / r-panel, etc.)


I have also seen an aluminum shingles roof (which i believe is interlock) with peeling paint on the right side of EVERY shingle. this is obviously manufacturing defect, during paint process. Too bad I lost those pictures. The roof is up in Maine.

I've also seen / read here that the manufacturer of same shingles from up in Canada (PRS i believe) also had paint problems on some super fancy dome roof. Look up the archives of this forum.

The two above are manufacturing defects on a metal roof with Kynar paint.

Best thing if you really worry about discoloration - mill-finish aluminum. But that beast will be so shiny... and i don't think it will look good on a log home.


----------



## BuildingOutlet (Aug 8, 2011)

http://steelroofpanels.com/

Top choice for metal panels & accessories since 1983! 

With Delivery Costs as low as $75 & over 50 shipping locations, SteelRoofPanels.com gives you more! 

Steel Panels Insulation Foam Panels Fire Rated Panels Metal Re-Roofing Trims & Accessories 1-800-486-8415


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

@ building outlet 

dude - u can't blatantly advertise like this - it's against forum rules, and first mod to see this will delete ur account. Just saying for your own good...


----------

